# I hate ebikes!



## MotorVoter (Jan 8, 2015)

More specifically, e-mountain bikes. I don't care if someone wants to ride a road ebike (which is actually a moped, electric motorcycle, or whatever) on the road. I can see a legit use for commuting, for example. 

But ebikes that look like "mountain bikes" and are ridden on trails disgust me. Yes, disgust me. There is no reason in this world why someone has to ride an ebike on trails. Just get a Segway and an ill-fitting tourist helmet and be done with it! 

If you can't handle riding in the woods without a motor, stick to paved bike trails. There is absolutely no reason to take these idiotic, wannabe contraptions off-road. Keep your fat cans on the road, or better yet, in hiking shoes. 

If one more ebike clips me on their way past me on a trail... :madmax:


----------



## railntrail (Jun 18, 2009)

If you're trolling you got me.... Sounds like you need to try one 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MotorVoter (Jan 8, 2015)

Your legs don't work?? Get a moped.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

brb

Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## life behind bars (May 24, 2014)

Subscribed......


----------



## apriliano (Mar 21, 2007)

I hate ebikers even more than ebikes.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

derrapancio said:


> I hate ebikers even more than ebikes.


I don't hate eBikes, the bike is just a machine. I hate the way they are being promoted and the way some people choose to use them. In the right place there is nothing wrong with them.


----------



## Dale-Calgary (Feb 14, 2018)

Everyone has their own measure of what is acceptable and what is not. I personally wouldn’t buy an e-bike for mountain bike riding but if I commuted for work I would absolutely consider it. 

Even in normal mountain bike riding you can get different standards of how people ride. Last week I took a trip to Bellingham washington and on that hill it is set up with tons of fire roads up. From the bike shop advice on trails to people on the hill all they said was ride the road up and ride down. I found this really weird of talking to people and them saying that trail up is too “peddly”. Even routes that were about 5-7% up seemed too much work for those I spoke with. Going up can be fun! 

So that was me being an ass stating how the riders there are pussies and riding the wrong way on non-ebikes.


----------



## VitaliT (Jan 17, 2015)

I hate how stupid those E-motor bikers are.
why every second asking is this ëbike? I see a motor (and pointing on pinion) but where is battery??


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

.....


----------



## railntrail (Jun 18, 2009)

MotorVoter said:


> Your legs don't work?? Get a moped.


Ahh... Hate... it's such a strong word...
Sure the legs work albeit not as well as they did 34 years ago when I first started pedaling Mountain Bikes. Although I've had 2 KTM motos in the past 10 years they just aren't as much fun for me as Bikes are.

I still prefer to ride my naturally aspirated pedal bike over the pedal assist Ebike in many instances and then there are some rides and definitely some riding partners where I feel it necessary to harness the power of "E". I don't need to "put the hurt" on my Uber athletic friends I just want to keep up and not be completely destroyed after a 4 hour ride. 
To me it's just like golfing with a handicap and I admit some days my mountain biking needs a 20 percent pedal assist handicap.

I hate the haters who think they will never feel the effects of time on their aging bodies or believe their athletic prowess is eternal. For the folks who would rather age out and quit than ride with a pedal assist handicap and golf instead- go ahead. I think a lot of haters will be eating crow when the time comes to quit or harness the power of "E" and carry on.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

If your "friends" are dropping you on mtb rides, perhaps it's time to seek out new friends that are actually "friends". And this age BS forcing the use of an eBike? More BS. So what, you slow down compared to earlier days. BFD! That's a pretty damned natural process in life. I ride a bunch with guys in their early 70's that ride a slower (but damned impressive) endurance pace but can go forever so if my 57 y/o ass can out climb or descend faster than them and that's what I want to do on that day, yeah, I'll push hard up or down the hill to get my workout and wait for them to come along. It's never that long of a wait. Otherwise, I'm hanging with or lead the the pack and go all day at that pace. I'm on the fence with some with significant physical issues. I'd consider something like that on a case-by-case basis just like a Handicap Placard. Prove your disability, but even then. What? A Pandora's Box? We start paving Black Diamond to facilitate ADA? Where the hell does it end?

eBike-shmebike. You gotta have one, knock yourself out. Just keep them off the multi-use trails and ANY other trails where they're disallowed. Remember, there's always quilting and knitting if pedalling becomes too tough.


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

Oh My Sack! said:


> Remember, there's always quilting and knitting if pedalling becomes too tough.


Gold.


----------



## life behind bars (May 24, 2014)

Aging out may be inevitable but e-motorbikes aren't.


----------



## skiahh (Dec 26, 2003)

Dale-Calgary said:


> Everyone has their own measure of what is acceptable and what is not. I personally wouldn't buy an e-bike for mountain bike riding but if I commuted for work I would absolutely consider it.
> 
> Even in normal mountain bike riding you can get different standards of how people ride. Last week I took a trip to Bellingham washington and on that hill it is set up with tons of fire roads up. From the bike shop advice on trails to people on the hill all they said was ride the road up and ride down. I found this really weird of talking to people and them saying that trail up is too "peddly". Even routes that were about 5-7% up seemed too much work for those I spoke with. Going up can be fun!
> 
> So that was me being an ass stating how the riders there are pussies and riding the wrong way on non-ebikes.


Really? They said ride up the roads was the best option?

Did you ask them for directions to the standard Evo/U-line/Adog route? If so, yeah, you'll get the simple go up the road answer. But most of us here know we've got some great uphill trails. Though if you were asking the guys sessioning Mohawk, Uline or Cedar Dust park, you will find a lot of the lift served crowd grumbling about pedally trails.



railntrail said:


> Ahh... Hate... it's such a strong word...
> Sure the legs work albeit not as well as they did 34 years ago when I first started pedaling Mountain Bikes. Although I've had 2 KTM motos in the past 10 years they just aren't as much fun for me as Bikes are.
> 
> I still prefer to ride my naturally aspirated pedal bike over the pedal assist Ebike in many instances and then there are some rides and definitely some riding partners where I feel it necessary to harness the power of "E". I don't need to "put the hurt" on my Uber athletic friends I just want to keep up and not be completely destroyed after a 4 hour ride.
> ...


I have to laugh at your picture. Lots of people post pictures with a trail elevation sign to show their accomplishment. That it's an eMTB in front of that sign? Too funny, since you didn't climb to 8587... you were pushed. Maybe I'll post a picture of my bike at the top of a chair lift to show my accomplishment....

Oh, and as for golfing and handicaps? At least the golfers still swing their own club and walk the course; it's the score that's adjusted. In that context, eMTBs are like golf carts.


----------



## Roy Miller (Sep 19, 2007)

Riding up the fire roads is more efficient and cuts down on the uphill / downhill conflicts that arise when you ride up the trails. However there are some excellent climbing trails there. 3 Pigs is one of the best climbing trails I've ever been on. 
On the E-bike front I have a wife who rides and gets tired long before I do. She is a capable technical rider who would benefit greatly from an E-bike. I've demoed a couple of E-bikes and have been impressed. The definitely do not damage the trails anymore than ordinary bike. Way more damage done by unskilled or overly aggressive riders skidding their turns.


----------



## Dale-Calgary (Feb 14, 2018)

Roy Miller said:


> Riding up the fire roads is more efficient and cuts down on the uphill / downhill conflicts that arise when you ride up the trails. However there are some excellent climbing trails there. 3 Pigs is one of the best climbing trails I've ever been on.
> On the E-bike front I have a wife who rides and gets tired long before I do. She is a capable technical rider who would benefit greatly from an E-bike. I've demoed a couple of E-bikes and have been impressed. The definitely do not damage the trails anymore than ordinary bike. Way more damage done by unskilled or overly aggressive riders skidding their turns.


To be fair three pigs was suggested as an up to connect with the road. That day I did do three pigs and then -> Kaiser -> bottle opener -> happy hour(mostly hiked and would have gotten out of the way of people coming down) to get up. At the top I was forced to take the road up and around to get to Whoopsie and then down through Lair of the bear.

And I don't buy that roads are better than climbing trails in any way and we all can stop once in a while to let someone through and say hi to our fellow riders. But of course where I'm from I'm not used to having roads available so you just climb.

In a way that hill is perfect for e-bikes (not sure if they are allowed)


----------



## skiahh (Dec 26, 2003)

Roads are faster than the trails, so if time is a factor in your ride, sure... roads are "better". But I'll opt for single track every chance I get over a road.

I also like climbing Last Call > Dog Patch > Pony Express > Tough Love. Doesn't get you to the Uline side of the hill, but it's still a great climb!

I've seen eBikes up on Galbraith. Don't know what the policy is here, though.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

skiahh said:


> I have to laugh at your picture. Lots of people post pictures with a trail elevation sign to show their accomplishment. That it's an eMTB in front of that sign? Too funny, since you didn't climb to 8587... you were pushed. Maybe I'll post a picture of my bike at the top of a chair lift to show my accomplishment....
> 
> Oh, and as for golfing and handicaps? At least the golfers still swing their own club and walk the course; it's the score that's adjusted. In that context, eMTBs are like golf carts.


LOL
So spot on.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

MotorVoter said:


> More specifically, e-mountain bikes. I don't care if someone wants to ride a road ebike (which is actually a moped, electric motorcycle, or whatever) on the road. I can see a legit use for commuting, for example.
> 
> But ebikes that look like "mountain bikes" and are ridden on trails disgust me. Yes, disgust me. There is no reason in this world why someone has to ride an ebike on trails. Just get a Segway and an ill-fitting tourist helmet and be done with it!
> 
> ...


Somethings amiss here. You the OP talking about hating eBikes yet your user handle screams eBike assist. Trolling perhaps?


----------



## plummet (Jul 8, 2005)

E bikes are actually getting some people outside who otherwise wouldnt be able to. Thats a good thing for those people. 


I also see a use for the dh types of guys who want to fang down but dont care about the up. An ebike here would save the shuttle cost. 


That said, the argument is this. Should they be allowed on mtb trails? or should there be dedicated E bike tracks or be limited to dual use or moto tracks?

Personally, no engines for me. Im a purist..... until i want to shuttle. Then i'll happily pay the money and jump on a gondola/trailer and shuttle my purist hypocritical arse up the hill.


----------



## noapathy (Jun 24, 2008)

I hate clickbait/troll threads (like this one).


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

in before the bin :thumbsup:


----------



## TheDwayyo (Dec 2, 2014)

railntrail said:


> Ahh... Hate... it's such a strong word...
> Sure the legs work albeit not as well as they did 34 years ago when I first started pedaling Mountain Bikes. Although I've had 2 KTM motos in the past 10 years they just aren't as much fun for me as Bikes are.
> 
> I still prefer to ride my naturally aspirated pedal bike over the pedal assist Ebike in many instances and then there are some rides and definitely some riding partners where I feel it necessary to harness the power of "E". I don't need to "put the hurt" on my Uber athletic friends I just want to keep up and not be completely destroyed after a 4 hour ride.
> ...


I think that's pretty cool! So long as you follow the rules of each trail, I don't see how it'd be any of my business to tell you my feelings other than 'glad to see you getting out and enjoying yourself!'

That said, don't be offended if I advocate for banning e-mtbs from my local trails.


----------



## railntrail (Jun 18, 2009)

TheDwayyo said:


> I think that's pretty cool! So long as you follow the rules of each trail, I don't see how it'd be any of my business to tell you my feelings other than 'glad to see you getting out and enjoying yourself!'
> 
> That said, don't be offended if I advocate for banning e-mtbs from my local trails.


Hey TD - I appreciate your openness to consider my perspective. The E bike is not the only bike I own. It does enhance my riding experience in certain instances. I do maintain a standard pedal MTB to ride where Ebikes are not allowed. Rode it 20 miles yesterday BTW

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Katt (Jul 3, 2011)

I was at my LBS about a week ago and I tried out an ebike just for giggles. It was fun. It's like having a turbo. If I lived in a large city where I could commute using an ebike I would and I see the advantage of having one. At this point I wouldn't own one but once I'm too old and crusty to ride the trails the way I currently do I could see myself taking one out. It would be a way for my old bones to still enjoy nature, the outdoors and a hobby I love.


----------



## richj8990 (Apr 4, 2017)

Can the mods please move this thread to the e-bike forum and away from the Passion forum, which is supposed to be for positive experiences...


----------



## Rock (Jan 13, 2004)

I hate e-bike too. The ones I want are too expensive.


----------



## life behind bars (May 24, 2014)

richj8990 said:


> Can the mods please move this thread to the e-bike forum and away from the Passion forum, which is supposed to be for positive experiences...


Positively despising e-motorbikes (mopeds) isn't passionate enough?


----------

